# Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 Cigar Review - Too tight to even enjoy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish I could say more about this vitola, but unfortunately with the three I attempted to smoke, I just couldn't get a draw without getting a head...

Read the full review here: Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 Cigar Review - Too tight to even enjoy


----------

